# BO and boarder problems...



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok... This is going to be a long post. 
I've been boarding my mare for 6 years and I have been at 4 different barns 5 different times. I know I'm not easy to get along with and I know I expect a lot. BUT I also know how things should go and I expect the basics to be covered, even if I need to do the work.
Problem 1. BO promises things and goes back on them.
Problem 2. BO has done things that were outlined in our contract that she is NEVER allowed to do (feeding my horse off the ground b/c of sand colic issues, taking my horse out of the pasture when there was no emergency).
Problem 3. BO is getting so many horses at her barn that she is running out of hay and room.
Problem 4. My ex friend is changing everything she wanted in the first place when we moved to this barn together.
Problem 5. BO isn't doing what is put in the contract. 

I pay $175 for my mare and $150 for my 9mo colt. I feed at night, I pay for bedding, I clean the stalls, I feed grain, I give them water. All she does is open their stall doors to let them outside. Not to be rude but she is completely lazy!!! My friend pays $200 for her horse to have the stall cleaned every day, horse fed 2x, water, and bedding. My dad is the one who unfreezes all the water tanks, hoses, and such. I've never once seen her do it. The BO cleans the stall 1x a WEEK!!!! I always do the water because she never does. When she does clean the stall she leaves the wheel barrel full of poop and never dumps it. She treats every horse like a dog. In MY opinion, I should be paying $100 per horse at the MAX. She has dry lot pastures without a ton of room, no indoor area, crappy footing in the outdoor arena, dangerous round pen. I could go on and on. Every single thing I have outlined in the contract is being broken. 
My biggest problem is my 9mo is not gelded and she treats him like he is a puppy. I try telling her that he needs discipline but she just says "oh he's a good horse" and doesn't listen to anything I say. 
It isn't easy finding a new barn because price is a factor and my colt isn't gelded. 
I don't expect perfection. I don't expect to always agree with others. But is it too much to ask for her to do the work that I pay her for and to do things the way I would like, which actually makes things EASIER for her?
Also, she knows next to nothing about horses!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You only pay $125 and $175 per horse? Wow.. I currently pay $600 for my one horse, and that's without training costs added. It's full board, they change bedding, put blankets on, turn them out, feed them, water them.

It sounds like you're doing self care board, and you want full care board and the price also reflects that. 

What does the contract actually say? Does it say that she'll do all those things for that price or is that what you assumed?


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

If you are that upset, leave. 

Honestly, you get what you pay for. Have you considered that she may be over her head? And if its self board, YOU should be doing the mucking, the turn outs, the feeding, the care for your horse. All you are paying for is the use of the facility. Everything else is on you. 

Again, if this is such a nasty place to board, go elsewhere. But it seems since she is getting plenty of boarders, she must be doing something right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You only pay $125 and $175 per horse? Wow.. I currently pay $600 for my one horse, and that's without training costs added. It's full board, they change bedding, put blankets on, turn them out, feed them, water them.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing self care board, and you want full care board and the price also reflects that.
> 
> What does the contract actually say? Does it say that she'll do all those things for that price or is that what you assumed?


In the contract is states that she is supposed to do ALL of that for $175 and $150. In Michigan, there are either people who charge less than $250, or they charge $300+ even for pasture board.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> If you are that upset, leave.
> 
> Honestly, you get what you pay for. Have you considered that she may be over her head? And if its self board, YOU should be doing the mucking, the turn outs, the feeding, the care for your horse. All you are paying for is the use of the facility. Everything else is on you.
> 
> ...


It is not a self care facility, or at least it wasn't when we signed the contract and moved my mare there. So unless the BO had a conversation with us in her dreams, she is going against contract. Believe me, I wish I could leave. There aren't many places near me for a low cost, plus I have a ungelded colt who is staying that way (not discussing that so pleas no one start lecturing me about it). My mom is part of the problem. All the boarders she DOES get don't see how poorly things are run because they're never there. One of the boarders hasn't come out to the barn since November!


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

In your own words, you are hard to get along with and have big expectations.

Have you ever owned your own boarding facility? Have you ever managed a boarding facility with more than just your own two horses to be responsible for?

I'm not making excuses for the current BO, but in changing barns that many times over the past few years, perhaps you need to change your approach to the situation.

Having horses is a luxury. No one is obligated to provide you with a place to keep your horses, at a standard of care that you personally aspire to, at a price you can afford. Period. 

If you cannot afford a barn that provides the level of care that you expect, then you need to either A) sell one or both of your horses or B) keep working at a "cheaper" barn to provide the level of care that you want for your horse(s) and stop complaining about it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If she's not following the contract, take her to small claims court.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I find your post very confusing. First, what exactly is in the contract that the BO is not doing? Just taking your horse out of the pasture and ground feeding? What does your "ex-friend" have to do with anything?

I find it ludicrous that the BO cannot take your horse out of the pasture if she wants to. Ridiculous. You have a stall, don't you? What if she has to mow or clean the poo out of the pasture? She is supposed to work around a stud colt? NOT.

Why is your colt not gelded? Just curious, as it may make it safer for others to handle and for you to move elsewhere.

Honestly, given your history of moves, etc......I would suggest you start saving to have a place of your own for your horses. It would seem to me you may be a bit "difficult". JMHO.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

Fourteen said:


> In your own words, you are hard to get along with and have big expectations.
> 
> Have you ever owned your own boarding facility? Have you ever managed a boarding facility with more than just your own two horses to be responsible for?
> 
> ...


I had to change the first barn because I needed an indoor arena, 2nd barn because the place was all sand and my mare sand coliced horribly, 3rd barn because the BO let someone ride her, 4th barn because my mare got an leg injury because of #3. So I have all valid and important reasons for moving her. And my horses are more than just an animal, unlike some of the people in the world who think they are dispensable. As I said in my first post, I have no problem doing most of the things, but I don't think I should be paying that much for so little. I understand the price of hay (at least in my state) is higher than usual but still. No way can I afford the perfect dressage barns where I would prefer to board. Not even if I had 1 horse could I afford $800+.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

** double post**


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

horsietori said:


> I had to change the first barn because I needed an indoor arena, 2nd barn because the place was all sand and my mare sand coliced horribly, 3rd barn because the BO let someone ride her, 4th barn because my mare got an leg injury because of #3. So I have all valid and important reasons for moving her. And my horses are more than just an animal, unlike some of the people in the world who think they are dispensable.There are very few here who think that, so get off it. As I said in my first post, I have no problem doing most of the things, but I don't think I should be paying that much for so little. PAYING THAT MUCH?? Are you serious? Some of us pay a minimum of $300 for pasture board. Your board is INSANELY cheap!I understand the price of hay (at least in my state) is higher than usual but still.But still what? is the BO just supposed to suck it up? No way can I afford the perfect dressage barns where I would prefer to board. Not even if I had 1 horse could I afford $800+.


I think you need a reality check. Perhaps if you had just one horse you could better afford a place that would meet your expectations. 

Oh-and now some of this is Mom's fault? Not sure why, but she may have reasons.......I am feeling like you are a bit of a spoiled kid.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but you don't sound very realistic about your situation. You are not willing to pay more, in fact, you want to pay less than your already insanely low board. You have a colt that you refuse to geld for whatever reason, yet you expect people to accommodate you. YOU outlined the contract? If you were boarding at my barn, it would be by MY contract and my rules. You criticize you BO for not having an indoor, for having what you consider crappy footing, etc. Do you have any idea how many thousands of dollars those things cost? Do you have any idea how much your board would go up if those things were provided? I doubt it. You are coming across as VERY VERY difficult to deal with, and honestly, one of those boarders I would have been happy to see go, if I still ran my boarding facility. Those are the exact sort of things that make it a headache for everyone involved in boarding, and one of the primary reasons I got fed up and quit boarding. Until you have been on the other side of the fence, being expected to shell out thousands of dollars and hours of time, without getting any realistic compensation for it, you should be glad for what you have.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

horsietori said:


> I had to change the first barn because I needed an indoor arena, 2nd barn because the place was all sand and my mare sand coliced horribly, 3rd barn because the BO let someone ride her, 4th barn because my mare got an leg injury because of #3. So I have all valid and important reasons for moving her. And my horses are more than just an animal, unlike some of the people in the world who think they are dispensable. As I said in my first post, I have no problem doing most of the things, *but I don't think I should be paying that much for so little*. I understand the price of hay (at least in my state) is higher than usual but still. No way can I afford the perfect dressage barns where I would prefer to board. Not even if I had 1 horse could I afford $800+.


I live in an area where board is average of $400 for full care(no indoor). The higher end of the scale would be $600 - $700 with an indoor and full care.

There is a barn that is self care. When I say self care, I mean self care. You buy your own hay, shavings, feed etc. You even supply your own broom pitch forks and wheelbarrows, water buckets, feed tubs and hose. You turn your horses out, you maintain the fencing, provide your own jumps, maintain your stalls etc. Board there is $300 a month PER horse. Something to think about :wink:

You are paying dirt cheap board. Consider the price you pay does cover electricity for the barn and basic maintenance around the property. Plus she is providing your hay, which is NOT cheap these days.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow! What you are paying IMO would barely cover hay!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Count your blessings that your board is that cheap, and if you're still unhappy after that, move. 

I pay $400 for field board. It is one of the more expensive places around, but it's close to the city and has the facilities I want - anyways, my point is that your board is insanely cheap. $150 around here would get you a horse in a field, maaaaaaaaaybe with some hay tossed at it. Maybe. Field board for a "meh" facility (ie no indoor) seems to start around $250. 

If you aren't happy, there's a simple solution, maybe even two:
Talk to the BO 
Or
Move


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmmm who pays the board? You or your mom? If your moms paying it, count your blessings......quite frankly if you are a teenager who's mom is paying board for a mare and a stud colt.....you SHOULD be thankful you have that financial support and quit whining. 

If you want all the extras.....get a job and pay for it.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I appreciate being a part of my horses care, I'm sure most of us feel that no one can take better care of our babies than we can  maybe consider finding a place where you can do chores for the whole barn in exchange for board? I have 4 horses. around me, board with an indoor, outdoor, tack room, parking, and wash rack starts at 400 a month. Two of my horses are used in the barns therapy program (which I manage during the week) so they board for free; I get to manage their work schedule and monitor their handling, which I like. I feed on the weekends in exchange for board on the other two; I don't stall any of the horses as they are much happier in a herd. Weekend chores entail checking the water twice a day, checking the horses for cuts etc, and making sure the three round bales are full (about 15 minutes total, twice per day). If you are caring for your horses anyways, why not find somewhere a little nicer and work off your board?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know much about the cost to board in other places, but around here, $100 or less is around average for pasture board, self-service only, while full care runs between $300 and $400 usually.

I'm not going to jump on you, but maybe if you could map out the exact things that your BO is doing/not doing per your contract with her and take it to her, and calmly try to discuss if there is perhaps a misunderstanding about what exactly the contract's wording means.

For example, if the contract says, "BO is not to remove my horse from the pasture unless there is an emergency," you should write that down and then put a corresponding date and time when this has happened. Perhaps there is a miscommunication about what constitutes an emergency. 

I have found that if you lay things out in a calm, respectful manner, a lot of issues are simply communication issues as opposed to laziness/meanness/rudeness/etc.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Michigan has weather much like Wisconsin, where I live. Of course the footing is crappy, it's winter. My horses haven't even been outside for 6 days due to ice, though they get indoor rotation.

Feeding on the ground is fine when there is snow or frozen ground. You could put your horse on Sand Clear or something like that.

I hope your place has stallion safe facilities.

Someone who barn hops will soon find that perspective barns know about them before they show up inquiring about boarding.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a person of my word, but if you acted like that I'd ask you to hit the road. It sounds like you need her more then she needs you! Remember that! Where else are you gonna board a stud? And a the INSANELY low price of $175?! Full board at my place is $850.. thats hay and grain 2x a day and small dirt turnouts! We aren't a very fancy barn either. Used to have a small indoor but it blew down in Sandy. 

Seriously, if you want something done right DO IT YOURSELF! Worried about sand colic? Put your horse on sand clear. Buy a bunch of hay nets and stuff them YOURSELF! Boom, problem solved! Want a clean stall? Clean it! Want fresh water? Fill it! Why can't your BO move your horse? I think that's also absurd! As a BM I move horses when i move them. I can see being ****ed if she puts them inside for no reason, but saying hands off... What makes your animals so high and mighty they can't be touched by her? 

I would be mortified if I was paying $800 and got that kind of care, but for $150 what are exactly are you expecting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

So...if you want all the bells and whistles, for $75/mo between 2 horses, pay it! If your friend is getting all that done for $200/mo, and you want it done, just pay the difference and get it done. Personally, I dont consider doing all the care for 2 horses, for what amounts to about $2.50 a day, a bargain. 
So- why is moving your horse in other than an emergency, a problem? Unless it was unsafe, I cant imagine why it is an issue. 
What do you want people here to SAY about your ex friend not doing what you want her to do... especially when you provided no specifics? 
You resent your BO for taking in more horses? How do you get a say in that? As long as there is room and they are all given care, that is not your call.
And yes, I am sure it is hard to find boarding for a stud colt. You are lucky to find it. I assume he is pastured seperately? I personally would not board where there was a stud unless the facilities were set up for that. If I were boarding there, I would be complaining about it for sure! 
I would also be very surprised if your BO " knows next to nothing about horses".
I suspect you have burned some bridges at other boarding facilities... you need to be realistic about what you expect for the $$ you are willing to pay.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm paying $175 discounted board at the facility where my MINIATURE mare is, and she shares a 100 x 100 pen with two other mares right now. Small three sided shed for them to share and a tree, no stall available for her. Her water bucket is a 50 gallon tub that I bought and fill/scrub out every day myself, and she's fed once a day by a friend, once a day by me. I would be feeding her myself twice a day if my friend wasn't kind enough to rotate with me so that I fed both of our horses once a day and she fed both of our horses once a day. I have an outdoor grass arena and a slightly broken round pen available to me, and the only food provided for my mare is grass hay on the ground. If I want anything else, I buy it. I don't even have the option of paying for my mare to be turned out, blanketed, etc. My board would actually be $275 a month but I cut it down by offering to feed all of the horses once a day which takes me at least and hour and a half every day.

And I thought I was getting a good deal! Most places in my area charge $300 for pasture board, $400-500 for stall board.

if you want something better for your horses, pay more money. Running a farm costs a LOT of money and takes a LOT of time. Even feeding all of the horses makes me exhausted, and its just filling buckets of water and dumping hay/feed into troughs!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I pay €100 per month per horse - I get a stall and a (very mucky at the moment) paddock. I have no outdoor arena, let alone an indoor. I muck out, I turn in and out, I feed - I do EVERYTHING. The man who keeps the yard doesnt look at my horses... granted if one needed something urgent lke medical attention, he would help and get in touch. 

If I wanted top notch facilities, I would be paying a heck of a lot more for it. I can't afford that at the moment and while I have no facilities to ride and just use a field/the road - I make the best with what I have.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I would be upset if the things listed in a contract didn't happen. When the BO signed the contract, she agreed to do these things at the price agreed upon. Cheap or not, thats what she agreed to. According to the OP, she's not doing them. So yes, if I was paying her an agreed amount to do those things and she was not, then I would be upset. 

The OP has seen that the things the BO was contracted to do for a specific fee was not done. So instead of discussing that with the BO, the OP picks up the chores the BO should be doing. The BO sees that she is recieving money while someone else does her chores and she thinks thats a pretty sweet deal so she slacks off. She'll get a check every month and she won't have to do the chores.

I'm guessing the OP contracted the BO to never take the horse out of the pasture unless there is an emergency because of her previous experience where the old BO allowed someone to ride the horse without permission.

OP, the reason no one is listening to you is because you are approaching the matter very immaturely and in a child-like way. You are kicking and screaming, so to speak. I understand you are upset but you need to address this with a level head.

I'm presuming you never spoke calmly at your other boarding facilities and instead of _problem solving_, you left in a fiery huff of anger. I know plenty of people who's horses have colicked or gotten a leg injury at a boarding facility. Instead of kicking and screaming and storming out of the facility, they took precausions so it would never happen again.

Your maturity level needs to rise before anyone is going to take you seriously, and the first step is realizing that you are not entitled to anything. That BO has every right to kick you out on your rearend. She can do it for no reason what-so-ever. Then where would you go with such a limited budget and a stud colt you won't geld?

For once, it would benefit you to be reasonable and sensible. Approach the BO gracefully and with maturity because the fact of the matter is, _you have nowhere else to go._


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to give the OP the benefit of the doubt regarding the stud colt. Lots of colts don't drop their testicals until they're 18 months old, and most low cost gelding clinics are only just starting to take place. My own colt is 10.5 months and was only gelded two weeks ago and the were BARELY dropped enough for the vet to find them, and conversely didn't act studish AT ALL.

But regarding the boarding situation. You're getting what you pay for. It's that simple. 

In project management there's the magic triangle and the three sides are: Cost, Time, Quality. Or as you may have seen on bumperstickers, You can have it good, fast or cheap; pick two. 

How does this relate to horses boarding?
You can have a high quality barn that is cheap, but its probably going to be VERY far away.
You can find a barn that is near you and cheap, but the quality of care is suspect and inconsistent.
You have a high quality facility close to you but it's probably going to cost most than you can afford. 

So short of having them in your own barn in your back yard (which if you're boarding I am assuming is not an option) you're going to have to be flexible with your expectations of care and facility amenities, or be prepared to drive far, or pay more.

For what it's worth when I was weaning my aforementioned colt this past fall, I chose Quality and Cost. I placed an add on CraigsList and found a lady who had two geldings and a facility I liked, and paid $125 a month for full-care pasture board and brought my own supplemental hay. (The horses had a large open barn with hay and water in one side and straw bedding on the other, and was open to all 10 acres) 

The trade off was the farm was 50 miles away. I didn't get to see my boy everyday like I was used to and I'm sure not everything was done how I would have done it. But he was safe, well cared for at a price I could be happy with.

A facility with an indoor arena might not be in the budget for now. The OP needs to prioritize and have realistic expectations, that are well communicated and agreed to by the BO. You may be the tennent by its the BO's world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

If you're unhappy, by all means you should leave.

Just please don't come to my barn. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

First I would like to say that what you are paying in board is CRAZY CHEAP!!!

Figure in costs of insurance, hay, maintenance, upkeep/repairs, electric, water and use of facility and not to mention labor.

If you HAVE addressed these issues of concerns of yours with the BO and they have not been satisfied to your expectations then by all means, give a notice to vacate the property. 

But before you make that decision remember that you have two horses and one is a stud colt. Not a lot (very few) offer boarding for studs period (I'm one of those places  )


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Know what? I'm a barn hopper. Know what else? EVERY barn I have ever left said they would welcome me back with open arms.

I move a lot because I move locations. I bring Clem to school when it's school season and I live in the dorms, and she usually comes home with me. She's very used to moving, and in the 1.5 years I have owned her she has been to quite a few barns. Just recently, at where I was boarding when I moved to school there was a big issue where the barn was going to go under new management and they were going to jack prices way up (by more than I could afford). My wonderful barn owner invited, out of ALL of the boarders, me and one single other person to come and keep our horses at her place, full pasture board, for 100 dollars per month (and she is NOT a small horse, being a half draft). I'd only been boarding with her for three months at the time. I recently asked her about lessons and how much they would run - and she told me she would be happy to go out when the weather gets warmer and ride with me, do arena work, help me out with whatever I am having problems with free of charge. She said it would be nice to have a riding partner, and while she doesn't think I need full on lessons she can certainly work with me whenever we both have time to do so.

Do you know why? Because I am grateful for what I get and I don't ask for more. I offer my help when it seems needed and I offer to pay extra when I ask her for favors (Like can she hold Clem for the farrier, I can't be there, or can you worm her for me). I am incredibly lucky to be in this situation, and I couldn't be more grateful to her. I do realize that your barn owner needs to do what's in the contract but honestly you seem to be difficult to deal with and burning bridges. Talk to her like a mature adult and see what can be worked out. If you don't like it, leave. Your expectations are incredibly high for the dirt cheap board you are paying - Here it's at the VERY LEAST 200 for BASIC pasture, and if you go near the cities it's around $400. You have a fantastic boarding deal right now and you don't seem to appreciate it at all. 

Especially with a stud - I won't ask why he isn't gelded but honestly you're getting more than you should be for what you're paying. Talk to your barn owner. Or leave. But you have to stop expecting so much. "Paying so much for so little" made me more angry than it should - you have it GOOD and you don't even seem to appreciate it.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I used to board at a public barn here in my town that probably has THE CHEAPEST board ever. Complete self care, buying hay, shavings, everything. $25 a month! Haha, there was absolutely no pasture though. We just paid for the power and water. Where my horse is boarded now, I pay $150 a month for complete 24/7 outdoor board; hay, grain & minerals included. Plus you get your own tack box, there's a wash stall, 100 + acres of trails and an outdoor arena. I think I got lucky! But honestly, you really can't complain..


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I would be interested in what the other boarders think about the Stud Colt. I know I would be unhappy if one boarded at MY barn. ( unless of course it is set up for one...) If I were you, I would be careful about griping too much- it may not take much (if the other boarders are complaining about the colt as it is... ) for you to be asked again to find other boarding... not easy with the stud colt...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you are your BO checked state regulations on boarding a stallion? She may have to have 6' high fencing. A friend refused to geld her boy and no one would ride with her. When the city expanded the 6' fence law was enacted The BO refused to go to the additional expense and she had to leave.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

First, board at my barn STARTS at $450 for pasture board in the pastures accross the street from the barn that are just mud when we even get a drop of rain. IMO you should be thanking the BO for that low board ESPECIALLY because of hay costs. Also, you are keeping an UNGELDED horse at a boarding barn. Maybe it's different in Michigan, but here, that's unheard of.

I think the only way to make you happy is to get your own place and do it your self. Otherwise- your horses are healthy and they have a safe place to stay. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

horsietori said:


> It isn't easy finding a new barn because price is a factor and my colt isn't gelded.


Well gee..... ever heard of "You get what you pay for"? You can't stomp on into a restaurant with a McDonalds budget and expect to be served steak and lobster!

So many horses she is running out of hay and room. Uh... why do you care? I board my horse and when hay runs low I go buy more. My BO doesn't come screeching at me that "your hay is LOW", now if I actually let it run out she might but low? Oh please... Out of room? That's the whole point of a boarding facility, to fill itself to capacity. Nobody ever made any $$ or broke even with a half-empty facility!

Dry lot pastures, no indoor, crappy footing in the outdoor, dangerous round pen.... So were all these problems not there BEFORE you moved in? Did the indoor just get up and run away one day?

You can't complain about existing problems because they are EXISTING, as in you should have toured the place and gone "well gee, this place isn't very well maintained, I won't board here"!!

Why do you care if she dumps HER wheelbarrow!? I don't dump the wheelbarrow at the end of the night. It's cold and I'm tired, no horse ever suffered from having a full wheelbarrow in the corner of the barn, so I leave it and dump it before I start the next night. 

You are at a CHEAP barn, you are getting CHEAP service. Want better? Go elsewhere and PAY FOR IT!


----------



## RunWalk (Feb 24, 2013)

I was always able to keep my horse in my backyard. We moved to town here 10 years ago and I am dying to get another horse. Just today I found a place just 4 miles out of town, $100 a month, including hay. Now I just have to pay off a few more of my husbands medical bills and I'm going to find me a weanling or yearling to dink around with. No arena, but then I can't miss what I never had, right?


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I would have issues with a stallion boarding at my barn. Last year the barn I was at temporarily boarded a stud across the street in pastures the BO owned and no body was happy. People with mares in heat were nervous about riding the trails thru there, and those with geldings were nervous as well. While he never got out, the horses owner never could find permanent boarding anywhere in the area for him, and ended up gelding him just because it became impossible NOT to. ( and he stood at stud..not just a random ungelded male) So I think the OP needs to really think hard about why she wants to keep her stud colt intact unless she plans to keep him on her own property. WHen the mares come into heat, they may have a big issue on their hands! ( I notice she never came back to post anymore... )


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

So the OP hasn't posted since the first page.... I'm guessing we either scared her off or maybe she found a barn willing to pay her to be there.

If the OP, is trolling here's something to think about. Using YOUR contract to board at her place doesn't fly, I'm not even sure that would hold up. If there's things in HER contract with you, that she's not following, then by all means you have every right to be upset.

Are you there every second of everyday to know that she doesn't de-ice or refill water buckets? Or is it just when you show up they're frozen or empty. As for what you pay being to much, have you ever stopped to think about her monthly costs??? Not just hay & feed, but electricity, insurance, taxes, etc? What you pay in a month DOES NOT cover what my parents pay for 8 acres & 4 horses.

I'm not saying she's not completely innocent in your case, but guess what, if I was only making enough on your board to cover utilities not to mention your self professed attitude, opening the door to let your horse out would be out of the kindness of my own heart.

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------

